# Loud fan noise when idling, and slow to get heat



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Step 1 - Check coolant level. These cars leak coolant EVERYWHERE.

If that looks ok, the thermostat or one of the temperature sensors may have failed and sent the car into failsafe mode, which screams the engine fan to prevent overheating since the car isn't sure of what's going on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Which fan? Interior or exterior? The Cruze is so gas efficient, it doesn't produce much heat. Crank up the inside fan too high, and it will never get warm.

As for the outside fan, there's any number of issues. Make sure the coolant is full and proceed from there.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What we are trying to tell you is the fan at the radiator should only run if the engine is hot or the A/C is turned on.

If that fan is running at all times, with coolant at the correct level, there is a electrical problem (assuming the gauge is not showing a overheat condition) that needs to be addressed.
This little engine tends to run rather cold and if the radiator fan is running all the time it'll never heat up.

Rob


----------

